# Thick needles and high VG



## Rex Smit (9/5/16)

Thought I would share. Since it is becoming colder, those thick VG juice struggle to get through the thin needle nose bottles and syringes. 
I have been looking for a 15g needle, but could not find any. 
So, by chance I found 15g needles at Farm City. 

So if your looking for thick needles try your local Farming supply store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/16)

Hi,

Most hospitals will have 15G needles. Just phone the hospital and ask for the pharmacy. They will be able to help.

If you do not need the needle to be sharp, you can use a "Suction Tip" in 15G or 18G. This is almost like a needle but it is bent and the tip is blunt. It is used in hospitals and clinics that do dental surgery. Ask the hospital pharmacy. I can post a pic if anyone wants.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

I buy two different styles of 14ga Leur Lock blunt tips in bags of 100 to use on 30ml dispensing bottles I use to fill mod bottles/tanks, on syringes, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/16)

Spydro said:


> I buy two different styles of 14ga Leur Lock blunt tips in bags of 100 to use on 30ml dispensing bottles I use to fill mod bottles/tanks, on syringes, etc.




Looks good. Where do you buy from?


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Looks good. Where do you buy from?



From various sellers on Ebay. Last time to get the 1/2" on the left from a China seller; those on the right came from a gent in Texas.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silent Echo (9/5/16)

I don't use any needles when working with VG. Just the syringe itself.


----------



## Gizmo (9/5/16)

Calling @Rowan Francis with his horse grade needles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/5/16)

managed to get mine from a vet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (10/5/16)

You can cut the tube from a plastic pipette and attach it to the syringe

Reactions: Like 1


----------

